# Is anyone experiencing 1.5 to 2 inches of hair growth per month?



## new2law (Feb 22, 2009)

Greetings to You All,
I am curious to know how many ladies are gaining 1.5 to 2 inches of new growth a month. I've read that a few women here and on K.I.S.S have but I just wanted to ask the question as well as ask if you are one of these ladies, what in your regimen do you attribute your growth and retention to? Thanks for your responses and happy healthy hair growing to you all!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2009)

I WISH!!!


----------



## lipati (Feb 22, 2009)

Some people claim to get, but I don't think its even humanly possible. I am used to centimeters so when ever I see people talking about getting 2 inches a month my mind think of centimeter. Two inches is equivalent to 5.1 cm, to grow this amount of hair in one month ...... I don't know. To each her own


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think I know any ladies that have achieved that growth without the use of growth aides. You might be able to find some that get 1inch to 1 1/4 inches a month. If I remember right there is a poll somewhere about how much growth ladies get


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe there were a few people in the Chlorella thread who experienced that, may want to check in there.  And some people say Asians do.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 22, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I WISH!!!


 
^^^ What she said!!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 22, 2009)

I also wish that I could obtain this much growth in a month, My 8 week NG is probably 1/2 inch!!!!!

I am also interested in a regime to get me on track to grow this much, hopefully from someone who is 4b...Thanks!!!


----------



## Nonie (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't believe anyone has on LHCF. Never seen proof of 24 inches a year, let alone 12 inches a year, on this forum; not even with growth aids.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 22, 2009)

I've heard the claims but never seen any pictures.  That's not to say it isn't true.
Personally I average .5-.75 inches a month.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 22, 2009)

May I say this sounds like a 1 in million woman... Regardless of your race, it is highly improbable that your hair will grow that fast... And like lipati said, that's 5.1cm in a month! (I'm more familiar with the cm too )


----------



## Urban (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't buy it at all.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 22, 2009)

3 to 4 times the normal growth rate? I wish!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never personally seen my hair grow that fast. But I do think its possible, very possible. January and so far in Feb I have seen over and inch, I was aiming for 2 but I haven't done a length check yet.


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've only had it happen to me ONCE at one time for one month. I never saw it happen again.

There was one girl I knew about 10 years ago who's hair did grow that fast. She didn't really do a lot to her hair (don't remember her regimen), but I DO remember that she didn't mess with her hair too much. For the most part she just kept it back in a low ponytail.  She was a hairy girl overall, though. She had a lot of hair on her legs, arms, etc.

ETA: My bad. I only got one inch in a month.
But the girl I knew still had fast hair growth...unbelievably fast.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Feb 22, 2009)

I only average .5 inch a month.  When I was pregnant many years ago, I averaged a lot more but I never measured the growth at the time.  I think the hormones and the prenatal vitamins made the difference.


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 22, 2009)

new2law said:


> Greetings to You All,
> I am curious to know how many ladies are gaining 1.5 to 2 inches of new growth a month. I've read that a few women here and on K.I.S.S have but I just wanted to ask the question as well as ask if you are one of these ladies, what in your regimen do you attribute your growth and retention to? Thanks for your responses and happy healthy hair growing to you all!


 

I doubt is true. i am 6 weeks post and i am like .5 inch


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Feb 22, 2009)

And if it was true, I'm sure the person would have a best selling How To book


----------



## Keen (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't even get .5 inches a month. Some people hair naturally grow at a faster rate than others. And some are able to get more growth by using growth aid.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2009)

Shoot, I would be satisfied if I could get 1 inch a month. Right now, I'm only getting about 1/2 inch a month. I'm working on changing my diet and adding a few suppliments to see if that helps with my growth rate.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 22, 2009)

Only in my dreams.......


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 22, 2009)

Wishing on a star...
I only get 1/2" a month. Once I got 1/2" in two weeks because of protein powder and high intake of other protein foods. Oh yea and I got it again in another two week stint. Other than that, Idk who else has. Oh I think Ekomba had managed close to that growth when she was on a high protein diet along with growth aides. I'm aiming for 1" a month right now. Anything else would be a blessing.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 22, 2009)

If anybody here got that type of growth they would've bottled up the formula and sold it to us!  I would be the first customer in line LOL


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 22, 2009)

It is possible. My sister gets two inches (not centimeters) a month. She doesn't do anything in particular to her hair; she's just lucky.

ETA: No hair vitamins, no exercise, unhealthy diet/lifestyle. She did take sulfur for a while, but I don't think she does anymore.


----------



## Ladybelle (Feb 22, 2009)

The only time my hair ever grew that fast was when I was pregnant.  I took it for granted and kept cutting it off though.   When I have another baby, I'm going to be sure to retain as much length as possible.

I've read with growth aides a few people have claimed to obtain this much length in one month. 

If you find a tried & true regimen that really works, please let me know!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Feb 22, 2009)

Not even the "supergrowers" on this board get that much in a month.
I don't think it's possible.

I don't think you can change your growth rate, I think it's your retention that improves with supplements..not the growth.

*IMHO*


----------



## Hot40 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just want an inch per month! Give me suggestions.


----------



## Lovestyr (Feb 22, 2009)

I personally dont know of anyone who has acheived that much growth.I am not sure how many inches i get a month. but, i do know that my hair is currently 20 inches and i just need 5 more inches until im bsl.....and i have been doing  variety of techniques...i am a recovering product junkie and vitamin popper...lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 22, 2009)

that sounds like a werewolf! LOL!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 22, 2009)

There are a few members here who have said that they do but I have not seen photogrpahic evidence of it yet. I think it is possible.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 22, 2009)

You would need the "mutant" hair gene for that like the women who can grow their hair to the ankles with absolutely no problems at all.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be happy with growing and retaining 6 inches per year, any additional would be pure gravy!


----------



## titan (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that it is impossible.  If someone is getting that much growth, they need  to show proof.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 22, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> It is possible. My sister gets two inches (not centimeters) a month. She doesn't do anything in particular to her hair; she's just lucky.
> 
> ETA: No hair vitamins, no exercise, unhealthy diet/lifestyle. She did take sulfur for a while, but I don't think she does anymore.


 
Her hair grows 24 inches a year? 

How long is it currently?


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 22, 2009)

MizAvalon said:


> Her hair grows 24 inches a year?
> 
> How long is it currently?



It is currently only APL. The stylist she goes to (and insists upon going to) recently cut her hair from waist length (curly) where she usually keeps it, on the premise that ALL of those ends were unhealthy . She had her hair relaxed at the time; I came home two months later, and she had four inches of new growth. Neither of us ever noticed how fast this was until I joined LHCF and learned this was abnormal.

My sister is very scissor happy and has never had longer than waist-to-hiplength hair, but her hair has always grown at an alarming rate. She's considering transitioning with me, but if she gets another relaxer I'll take before and after photos for proof, if you all want.


----------



## HeyItsHoney (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to work with a woman who's hair grew 1 - 1.5 inches a month. She was in the cubicle next to me, when I worked at a call center years ago. She was latina/white and dyed her dark brown hair light brown, and was always COMPLAINING about it because she would have to get her roots done so often. I would see her roots...in a month she would have an inch or more of dark brown roots, no kidding.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 22, 2009)

HeyItsHoney said:


> I used to work with a woman who's hair grew 1 - 1.5 inches a month. She was in the cubicle next to me, when I worked at a call center years ago. *She was latina/white and dyed her dark brown hair light brown, and was always COMPLAINING about it because she would have to get her roots done so often.* I would see her roots...in a month she would have an inch or more of dark brown roots, no kidding.



I wish I had these kinds of hair woes!


----------



## emo (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't get that much growth per month, but, it would be really awesome if I did.


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with the other ladies.  I don't think those claims are true.  I've never seen pictures.  I average 0.5 inches a month.  I know a family with three ladies who have waist length hair.  Their hair growth is average, but the thing is that they have the strongest hair I have ever felt.  A strand fell out, and I tried to snap it.  That sucker would not snap!  I pulled it harder and harder and harder until it finally did.  That is why some people can achieve long hair effortlessly.  My hair is very fine.  I have to handle with extreme care to achieve that kind of result.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 22, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> that sounds like a werewolf! LOL!


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 22, 2009)

I got 1" for 1 month on OCT but it gave me bumps in my head and that daily application was tiring. I took pics and all in the old OCT thread. I normally get just under 0.5". I do not think it would have continued though. Never heard of 1.5 or 2 inch hair growth though, but my Asian coworkers hair grows so fast that I would not be surprised if they are getting an inch per month but def not 1.5 or 2"


----------



## SparkleDoll (Feb 22, 2009)

I was looking in SweetCashews  fotiki and based on some of her pics I would say she gets way more growth than the average person per month.  

I white lady I work with wears an ear length bob and by the time the next month comes along, her hair is to the bottom or her neck.  She does have a short neck, but she gets about 2 inches a month.  She never lets her hair grow, she gets it cut to her ear every month like clock work.


----------



## msa (Feb 22, 2009)

I think some people don't know what an inch actually is  grab a ruler if you're unsure.


----------



## lipati (Feb 22, 2009)

msa said:


> I think some people don't know what an inch actually is  grab a ruler if you're unsure.



This is exactly the point I was trying to make.


----------



## franknbeans82 (Feb 22, 2009)

i wish that was possible.  1.5-2in sounds more like 3 or 4months of growth, and that's if you're actually getting .5/month.


----------



## MonPetite (Feb 22, 2009)

I naturally get .5-.75 a month without growth aids.

With growth aids 1-1.25" a month (Thanks Megatek ).

Growth aids + vitamins + a HIGH (as in hard on my kidneys exactly 95g per day) protein diet = 1.5" a month.

With ALL THAT I could POSSIBLY get 1.5"+ a month...during the SUMMER ONLY (it's humid here).

I don't eat refined foods or processed foods which includes snack crackers, soda, fruit drinks, etc. in general which may play a role in my hair's natural growth rate. Also, I eat diary and meat often (protein and whole grain heavy diet -I'm American, what can I say? ).

Doing ALL THAT and starting with a natural rate of .5-.75" I STILL might not get 1.5" a month.

(Yes, I know how long an inch actually is.... )

I find it hard to believe outside of pure genetics or a CRAZY regimen you could have that much growth a month.

To be honest, I couldn't keep up a regimen that would give me that much growth (the one mentioned above) and I wouldn't want to put my body through that. If I don't have it naturally it just isn't meant to be, IMHO.

That said, if you find something that can give me that kind of growth with moderate side effects (yes, I said "moderate", shame on me) PM ME!


----------



## Chevelure618 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its been 3.5 weeks since my last relaxer and I have just under 1 inch of NG.  I've used Megatek a few times in this time, because I wanted to make a comparison.  The first time I used it I noticed increased growth too.  My usual growth rate is exactly 1/2 inch/month.  Even so, I don't like to use the Megatek.  It makes my scalp itch and burn and that scares me, but sometimes I'll use it.  I don't think I'll buy it again, I think I'll try OCT.


----------



## hopeful (Feb 22, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> *You would need the "mutant" hair gene* for that *like the women who can grow their hair to the ankles* with absolutely no problems at all.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Feb 22, 2009)

My cousin gets 3 inches per month.  She's always growing it to waistlength then cutting off to 2 inches to donate to cancer charities.

There's actually a village in Mexico where the ladies grow 6 inches of hair monthly but they have thyroid disease.


----------



## Odontyouwish (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I waited 10 months to do my BC and when I did I had 5 inches of natural hair, proving that I can grow 6 inches a year.


----------



## Nonie (Feb 22, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> *My cousin gets 3 inches per month*.  She's always growing it to waist length then cutting off to 2 inches to donate to cancer charities.
> 
> *There's actually a village in Mexico where the ladies grow 6 inches of hair monthly* but they have thyroid disease.



I would have to see evidence of this to believe it, I'm sorry. I'm yet to see 12 inches a month (ETA I mean, a year  ) let alone 36 inches and now you're talking about 72 inches a year?  Uhmm...OK!

And why is it that every time we hear of growth spurts there's always a story of cutting it?


----------



## MissNina (Feb 22, 2009)

I just think new growth looks like more than it really is in general until you actually measure it. I'm sure some very, very rare and lucky ppl can have a much higher growth rate, but really. . .I don't think ppl we usually claim do. Their retention is probably what does it, like foxxy explained. My hair seemed like it grew ultra fast, but it was just strong as steel so I was retaining damn near everything. . .I never touched my hair outside of the salon every week or 2. It would break somewhat but compared to how much hair I had and overall. . .you couldn't (and still can't) tell it.

I don't think some ppl get how serious retention really is. Retention is the diff b/w being SL and BSL, not hair growth per se.


----------



## new2law (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.  I am trying to decipher fact from fiction. Hahaha! It seemes some over exaggerate when sharing their hair growth.  I am new to the healthy hair growing thing and therefore never checked to see how much growth I got pwer month but, I will be checking in the future.  I just don't want to introduce all this growth aides to my body or scalp because there is just something unnatural about the process and I don't know about long term effects.  I always lean on the side of caution with health. I am afraid of some of the exreme measures I have read that some are indulging in. Thanks again ladies.  Happy healthy hair growing to you all.


----------



## new2law (Feb 22, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I just think new growth looks like more than it really is in general until you actually measure it. I'm sure some very, very rare and lucky ppl can have a much higher growth rate, but really. . .I don't think ppl we usually claim do. Their retention is probably what does it, like foxxy explained. My hair seemed like it grew ultra fast, but it was just strong as steel so I was retaining damn near everything. . .I never touched my hair outside of the salon every week or 2. It would break somewhat but compared to how much hair I had and overall. . .you couldn't (and still can't) tell it.
> 
> I don't think some ppl get how serious retention really is. Retention is the diff b/w being SL and BSL, not hair growth per se.


 
I agree.  Retention is what I am looking for.


----------



## Nonie (Feb 22, 2009)

Retention or no retention, I still think if you were growing 2 inches a month and experiencing breakage you'd still make it from shoulder to APL in 6 months and from APL to bra strap in less than 6 months. Now if you were retaining all, you'd go from shoulder to BSL in 6 months. I'm yet to see this. Funny how the folks with the longest hair on this forum don't make these claims.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 22, 2009)

SparkleDoll said:


> I was looking in SweetCashews  fotiki and based on some of her pics I would say she gets way more growth than the average person per month.



I had to check it out, she claimed 3 inches one month...  I hope she doesn't mind my linking.    Will remove upon request.


----------



## Urban (Feb 22, 2009)

msa said:


> I think some people don't know what an inch actually is  grab a ruler if you're unsure.


 
I was going to post exactly this yesterday   So true.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 22, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> I had to check it out, she claimed 3 inches one month...  I hope she doesn't mind my linking.    Will remove upon request.



After looking at Sweetcashew's fotki, I'm wondering if it's true. Possible? I dont know, but that girl's hair is absolutely "jaw dropping"! Very long and beautiful!


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 22, 2009)

Odontyouwish said:


> Well I waited 10 months to do my BC and when I did I had 5 inches of natural hair, proving that I can grow 6 inches a year.



Sounds about average to me.  10 months x 0.5 will give you five inches.



MissNina said:


> I just think new growth looks like more than it really is in general until you actually measure it. I'm sure some very, very rare and lucky ppl can have a much higher growth rate, but really. . .I don't think ppl we usually claim do. *Their retention is probably what does it, like foxxy explained.* My hair seemed like it grew ultra fast, but *it was just strong as steel so I was retaining damn near everything.* . .I never touched my hair outside of the salon every week or 2. It would break somewhat but compared to how much hair I had and overall. . .you couldn't (and still can't) tell it.
> 
> I don't think some ppl get how serious retention really is. Retention is the diff b/w being SL and BSL, not hair growth per se.



Yes, they never have to get trims.  They use heat all the time and their strands are strong as steel just like you said!  It's crazy!  Retention is definitely the key to their success, not abnormal growth rates.  Their hair just never breaks and is very beautiful.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 22, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> I had to check it out, she claimed 3 inches one month...  I hope she doesn't mind my linking.    Will remove upon request.


So it is possible ...never say never


----------



## kblc06 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm...I only know of one person in real life like this and she's caucasian with calf-length hair-actually her hair may grow like 2.5 in/per month.  She can cut it to her shoulders and NO LESS than 4-6 months later it will be at least WSL again.  It may take her another 3 or so months to get back to classic length-but I think this type of growth rate is highly abnormal. Most quick growers I know average maybe an 1-1.25 in a month

Another super-grower on this forum besides SweetCashew is Silvergirl


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 22, 2009)

Now I know this may not be believed & people roll they're eyes but I have grown 2" in a month - NOT every month, and this doesn't even happen every year. I personally blame it on hormones because I'm a overall hairy person. Gorilla girl LOLOL 

Every since I've been on the boards I have paid more attention to my growth and I have "NEVER" seen a constant growth pattern, never. I've said it before and I'll repeat it I can get between 1/4-2 per month with no pattern at all. I truely have no average. There have been years I only get 3-4" and other yrs I grown 6-10. So when I hear people say that they get 1/2 a month I'm asking HOW and every month? How do you do that?  That's my question how do you keep consistent?

Maybe I can show proof of the crazy growth pattern more now that I'm only cutting the relaxed ends. Right now today I've cut above AL ... I'll post a picture in March and keep track the rest of the yr. In the meantime anyone know why my growth pattern wouldn't be consistent?


----------



## MissNina (Feb 23, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Retention or no retention, I still think if you were growing 2 inches a month and experiencing breakage you'd still make it from shoulder to APL in 6 months and from APL to bra strap in less than 6 months. Now if you were retaining all, you'd go from shoulder to BSL in 6 months. I'm yet to see this. *Funny how the folks with the longest hair on this forum don't make these claims.*



 



foxxylisa1025 said:


> Yes, they never have to get trims.  They use heat all the time and their strands are strong as steel just like you said!  It's crazy!  Retention is definitely the key to their success, not abnormal growth rates.  Their hair just never breaks and is very beautiful.



Yeah on the trim thing! For the most part, my ends were super healthy so I never got trims, just S&D every other relaxer (which at that time was about every 6-8 weeks). . .and it was never really that much to destroy. That also may have aided in the way the growth looked to other ppl. . .since most other ppl outside of LHCF that I know trim every perm. Minus a few exceptions here and there, I'd say my growth pattern was pretty regular


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 23, 2009)

The only time I have ever gotten more than 1" in a month was when I was pregnant. . . other than that, nope.


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 23, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> The only time I have ever gotten more than 1" in a month was when I was pregnant. . . other than that, nope.



Yeah, I read that being pregnant increases your circulation and can result in faster hair growth.  I think that's why Niacin is in a lot of hair growth vitamins b/c it is suppose to increase your blood circulation.


----------



## FeelinIt (Feb 23, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I just think new growth looks like more than it really is in general until you actually measure it. I'm sure some very, very rare and lucky ppl can have a much higher growth rate, but really. . .I don't think ppl we usually claim do. Their retention is probably what does it, like foxxy explained. My hair seemed like it grew ultra fast, but it was just strong as steel so I was retaining damn near everything. . .I never touched my hair outside of the salon every week or 2. It would break somewhat but compared to how much hair I had and overall. . .you couldn't (and still can't) tell it.
> 
> I don't think some ppl get how serious retention really is. Retention is the diff b/w being SL and BSL, not hair growth per se.



Ohh I know now!  After all of this time.  I've been natural, permed, natural again, permed and now tex'ed.  I JUST figured out that my hair is not getting longer because my ends are SCREWED.  I've got knots and breakage and balls on my ends.  Now I'm on an agressive retention/growth program.  I'm getting my hair trimmed every 2 months and using growth aids to even out the trims.  

I don't even get .5 inches a month so to get an inch would be awesome!  I think it is possible.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish I could get 1.5 to 2 inches of growth a month, but it's not happening. My normal growth rate is .25 to .5 each month. My front/sides grow ridiculously slow while the back grows pretty fast.

Growth aids give me an inch a month or close to it on a consistent basis. The key is using the product at least three times a week or daily if you have the patience and time for that. OCT is great for growth, but I don't think I can keep buying it at $60 a pop. I'm hoping Gro-aut will give me similar results since it's cheaper and easier to work into my regimen.

I may have to practice the LOA on my hair and see where it gets me, lol. If I get 2 inches a month from a vision board and meditating, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 23, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> *Now I know this may not be believed & people roll they're eyes but I have grown 2" in a month - NOT every month, and this doesn't even happen every year.* I personally blame it on hormones because I'm a overall hairy person. Gorilla girl LOLOL
> 
> Every since I've been on the boards I have paid more attention to my growth and I have "NEVER" seen a constant growth pattern, never. I've said it before and I'll repeat it I can get between 1/4-2 per month with no pattern at all. I truely have no average. There have been years I only get 3-4" and other yrs I grown 6-10. So when I hear people say that they get 1/2 a month I'm asking HOW and every month? How do you do that?  That's my question how do you keep consistent?
> 
> Maybe I can show proof of the crazy growth pattern more now that I'm only cutting the relaxed ends. Right now today I've cut above AL ... I'll post a picture in March and keep track the rest of the yr. In the meantime anyone know why my growth pattern wouldn't be consistent?



Exactly. When I mentioned my sister, all I know is that she grew four inches in two months and that her hair always grows very fast. Whether it ALWAYS grows at two inches a month, I don't know. Before LHCF, I was never fanatical enough to measure. When I go home in two weeks, I'm going to request that she track it from now on, just to see.

ETA: we measured from her scalp, not her whole hair length, so we were only measuring new growth, so it wasn't just retention.


----------

